# My 2 new 10 gallon tanks w pics



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ok so not the greatest picture taker here but heres tank 1 and 2. i still have 4 more to go, lol
i have to make a stand for 3 of those, so gimme time this week.
i have divided it into 4, 2.5 gallons each. the way its divided is so one filter can disperse fresh water into the 4 compartments. I used craft plastic from hobbylobby, that I cut and drilled holes and used black report binders for support, from office max, total for each tank $8
I also took a pic of the top of tank so you can see how the water disperses. I will probably add more plants and decorations too.

View attachment 5373


View attachment 5374


View attachment 5375


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looks good! I see Dom and Antubis. How are their fins doing?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH! That is a cool cool tank!!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

their looking good angelic, i put them near each other since their "brothers" lol

thanks doggyhogg


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow I love the black substrate is that sand? It looks awsome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tanks!! I like the black sand, too.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya its sand, expensive as all heck though, 24.99 for 20 lbs grrrr

but i think it shows their colors great


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow that looks awesome! I love the black sand.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well imagine my surprizw when i found 2 of the boys together this morning, apparently he wanted to check out his neighbors pagoda! LOL they were totally fine though, no nipped fins, just swimming around side by side....was cute, was halftempted to keep them in their together lol but we all know that wouldnt last!

that little booger got thru a 1/2" x 1/2" gap behind the filter. i fixed that now. little stinker


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad they're both ok. That could have been a disaster!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I LOVE the black sand, it def shows off their colors.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks bettafishcrazy


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow looks great! your so creative! i love how the filter is set up with everything! i gotta find me some black sand too! looks SO good.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Those are very nice tanks, very colorful and have beatifuil fish in them. Im going to try that with my 4 ten gallons, save room for plenty of more males when my fry get big. :lol:*


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya i like the way it looks better than divided side by side....it looks like they are all swimming together, lol

ahhhhhh i can dream lol


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the tank


----------

